# 2001 Bolivar BBFs



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

2001 Bolivar BBFs


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

MMMMM, damn I'd love to get ahold of some of those!!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Me too. I'm soo jealous.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Yummy! Pips is always making me jealous with his mouth-watering pics! :dribble:


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

awesome, i've got bolivar pc and robusto that i'm setting aside for a special occasion


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I think we should call you Maduro PiCs


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Just realized that this should be in the Gallery, not Smoking Action. Can a mod move this? Sry...


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

You do know the 01's had draw problems? You better send them to me so I can draw test them for you.

:redface:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

chrisguinther said:


> You do know the 01's had draw problems? You better send them to me so I can draw test them for you.
> 
> :redface:


LOL!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Got any of these left?
I was thinking that I might like to try one?


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

The first three to post on this thread are mia. hope all is well


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Habanos always look so perfect in the box. Very nice.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Great looking smoke. I hope they draw.
I'm with Chris, I'll test one for you if you need.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

chrisguinther said:


> You do know the 01's had draw problems? You better send them to me so I can draw test them for you.
> 
> :redface:


I think we need to split the box.2 testers are better than 1!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I...Want...One...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Bum Fest!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice Box, I think my oldest BBF is 04...nice!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

they look good enough to eat:arghhhh:


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

everyone wants in on this one


----------



## Sky (Feb 9, 2009)

those look great


----------

